

The next 20 years of tech infographic - nickler
http://envisioningtech.com/envisioningtech.pdf

======
nickler
I'm dying to know what 'utility fog' will be. The only thing missing from this
great display is a wiki link to each item he lists in the upcoming years.

~~~
michellzappa
All links are on the site: <http://envisioningtech.com> :-)

~~~
nickler
Outstanding. Utility fog here I come. Must have been a browser error.
Beautiful work, all my luddite friends were suitably impressed.

